
Results of “The Scientific 7-Minute Workout”: Before and After - mparramon
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2013/09/50-days-of-scientific-7-minute-workout.html
======
kazinator
All that is clear here that the Scientific 7 Minute Workout produces 1980's
michael-j-fox hair.

------
dogma1138
Fairly poor quality pictures with different lighting.

If you want to track changes track measurements, weight and body fat (even if
it's with calipers, the absolute value is irrelevant the change is what is
important).

------
y-c-o-m-b
While the suggested workout may be backed by science, there doesn't appear to
be anything "scientific" about the method used here. Diet alone could have
been the sole contributor for any difference in his body composition over the
30 days. Water retention based on his food choices is another factor. If he
wanted to actually prove something with this, he should have tracked his
measurements and diet.

